# Dry rough winter hands



## applecruncher (Dec 19, 2015)

My hands get really dry and rough in cold weather.  What works for me is a cream called “Working Hands”. I like it because unlike lotions or baby oils, it’s not greasy and you can still handle things (paper, etc.). It's unscented.



I also remember my dad and uncles used to use "Corm Huskers Lotion". It's oil-free.  I haven't used it in ages, but I see they still sell it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2015)

Glad you brought that up AC.  My hands aren't too bad, using Curel Ultra Healing on them currently.  But, I walk around the house barefoot a lot, and my heels are super dry and cracked.  Broke down recently and had a pedicure specifically for that, as I rarely get them.  My heels are a bit better, but nowhere near as smooth as I'd like them to be.  Maybe I'll try some O'Keeffe's on them.  When I was working I tried Corn Huskers for my hands, didn't care for it.


----------



## jujube (Dec 19, 2015)

I love the feel of Cornhuskers but don't like the smell much.  I do use it occasionally, though.  My late husband fished a lot and his fingers would dry out and get horrible cracks in them.  He'd go through a bottle of Cornhuskers fast.  He got a terrible crack in his thumb once that just wouldn't respond to moisturizers, so I put a bead of superglue in the crack.  It kept the crack from getting larger and let the new skin  "grow out".


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 19, 2015)

SB same company that makes Working Hands makes "Healthy Feet".  It's in a bright blue round container. I haven't tried it but need to.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 19, 2015)

I like this stuff..works good for me


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 19, 2015)

Something I use all winter is Palmers Cocoa Butter. Heals your hands even when the cracks are bleeding, doesn't sting and best of all you smell like a chocolate bar. Seriously, strangers will sniff and get closer to you...it smells delicious! They have a new formula for men that is a bit more spice and less chocolate scent, but still effective and incredible fragrance.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 19, 2015)

Back when I was doing a lot of maintenance work I'd use a product called "Udder Balm", which was originally designed for cow's udders to keep them from cracking.

Original Udder Balm

Worked like magic.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 19, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> ...Bag Balm ...



There ya' go - same thing, I guess.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 19, 2015)

Phil, RR - 

Couple yrs ago I heard someone mention that product and how good it was for rough hands, then I forgot about it.

hmmm......interesting!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 19, 2015)

It got its name when the farmers put it on cows udder for sore, harden teets. Farmer noticed how well it worked on their hands too. Thus, the name udder or bag balm.


----------

